# Multiple issues



## AFallenAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

Is there anyone else out here with chronic pain and autoimmune diseases? I just need to talk to someone who gets that you can look good but still be in terrible pain. I'm so sick and tired of hearing "well, you look good. You sound good" am I supposed to cry and complain all the time and "EARN" my pain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

AFallenAngel said:


> Is there anyone else out here with chronic pain and autoimmune diseases? I just need to talk to someone who gets that you can look good but still be in terrible pain. I'm so sick and tired of hearing "well, you look good. You sound good" am I supposed to cry and complain all the time and "EARN" my pain?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look into the website patientslikeme.com and others like it. A lot of people live with an "invisible" illness.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My DD24 has fibromyalgia. She's had it since she was about 13, after a skiing accident. I took her to a dozen doctors trying to find out why she was in so much pain, got tired, was extra sensitive to touch. Someone FINALLY recommended the right kind of doctor, who correctly diagnosed her, 5 years later. It's been a long road, but she's a fighter. She has meds but she almost never takes it because she knows once she goes down that road, she'll never get off. I'm really proud of her. I'm sure your family is proud of you, too.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I have chronic and serious lung issues, and also heart defects. Walking down the street I look like any other person. I can do pretty much anything, and most times I don't look sick.

But I only had/have a 50% chance of survival, and I continue to deal with issues on a daily basis. 

When I was really sick and was in the hospital/had surgeries everyone cared and could tell I was sick. I got phone calls, and support. Now I look healthy, and I'm old news. Sometimes people act like I'm faking if I say I don't feel good. It's like they think I just magically got better, even though nothing has changed and I still have the same problems.

I don't like people treating me different anyway, so I'm fine that people have forgotten. I don't want to be limited by my illness. But I do get offended if people think I'm faking it when I feel sick.


----------

